# envoyer sms avec ipod touch totalement gratuitement ??



## philippe.steinmetz (23 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

Est ce que quelqu un aurait une idée comment envoyer des sms avec un ipod touch complètement grauitement ??  Est ce qu'il y a une appli qui existe ?
Sur l app store y a des appli payantes et qui necessitent des abonnement ...

Merci d avance

Phil


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (23 Mai 2010)

philippe.steinmetz a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Est ce que quelqu un aurait une idée comment envoyer des sms avec un ipod touch complètement grauitement ??  Est ce qu'il y a une appli qui existe ?
> Sur l app store y a des appli payantes et qui necessitent des abonnement ...
> ...



Et par la même occasion, quelqu'un sait où je peux aller faire mes commissions sans devoir donner de l'argent à la caissière? Ouais parce que ça commence à coûter cher cette bouffe!


----------



## philippe.steinmetz (23 Mai 2010)

ok !
merci pour l'info ...


----------



## JozeDoe (24 Mai 2010)

Pour infos aux Etats-Unis il y a ce type d'application ! J'ne suis certains sous le nom de text+ (je l'ai personnellement utilisé). 

Mais il faut noter que le système aux states est différent niveau portable, le receveur du texto paye tjrs 0.5fois le prix d'un sms à chaque sms reçu.

Cordialement.

Joze


----------

